# Mit Eclipse kompilieren



## caecus (30. Nov 2004)

Hallo,

da ich absoluter Anfänger bin habe ich eine Frage zur Arbeit mit Eclipse. Ich studiere berufsbegleitend und höre gerade meine ersten Java-Vorlesungen. Unser Dozent benutzt die Entwicklungsumgebung "JOE" für seine Vorlesungen. Ich habe mir aber Eclipse installiert, da ich dort sofort auf Tippfehler (die bei mir noch recht häufig vorkommen) aufmerksam gemacht werde.

In der letzten Vorlesung hatten wir die Vererbung von Klassen behandelt, dazu war es erforderlich erstellte Klassen zu kompilieren und somit auf Fehler zu überprüfen. Bei JOE ist es auch möglich eine Klasse zu kompelieren ohne sie auszuführen.
Bei Eclipse hingegen kenne ich leider nur die Funktion "Run As / Java Application"

Daher meine Frage; ist es bei Eclipse auch möglich Klassen "nur" zu compilieren ohne sie auszuführen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß

caecus


----------



## Beni (30. Nov 2004)

Eclipse kompiliert automatisch, wenn du eine Datei speicherst.

Sollte das mal nicht funktionieren, deaktiviere "Menü > Project > Build Automatically" und benutze "Menü > Project > Build Project".


----------



## Jaraz (30. Nov 2004)

Hi,

eclipse kompiliert normalerweise automatisch wenn du etwas speicherst.
Falls du das deaktiviert hast, kannst du das im Menu unter Project aktivieren oder dort manuell das Project kompilieren. (Build Project)

Gruß Jaraz

Wer zu spät kommt...


----------

